# For people wondering when you should or shouldnt tip



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

When you should tip:










When tip is not necessary:









Standard service is paid for, no need to complain about tips, complain about base pay is the right way to go.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> When you should tip:
> 
> View attachment 500665
> 
> ...


One of the major flaws of your argument against tipping is that you the consumer are paying LESS than you would if the worker's income came exclusively from wages.

Thus by not tipping, you're nothing more than a parasite being subsidized by the customers who tip generously.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> One of the major flaws of your argument against tipping is that you the consumer are paying LESS than you would if the worker's income came exclusively from wages.
> 
> Thus by not tipping, you're nothing more than a parasite being subsidized by the customers who tip generously.


Depends on margins, but if they raise prices then that's cool, if the price is acceptable, I'll continue using it. If not, I'll stop. Tip is still extra/bonus and OPTIONAL for exceptional service.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you take a picture of your Canadian land with a handwritten sign that says uberpeople.net user name averageperson?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Can you take a picture of your Canadian land


If you are trying to figure out where it lives:


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> One of the major flaws of your argument against tipping is that you the consumer are paying LESS than you would if the worker's income came exclusively from wages.
> 
> Thus by not tipping, you're nothing more than a parasite being subsidized by the customers who tip generously.


I understand his point, though. We pay walmart for the delivery service, the driver is not doing anything over and above the service we pay for.

All this COVID delivery stuff is getting complicated on how much to tip whom. We don't know how it works. I just happened to want to know, what are these people getting paid? And so I started reading on it, but most people don't. We don't go around asking everyone what they make. In general, I mean.

I presume the cashier at mcdonalds is getting minimum wage or close to it but I don't tip them because of it. Or the guy at 711, etc. and so forth.

If I went around trying to make sure everyone got more than minimum wage I'd be homeless. Something has to give with all these services expecting customers to make it worth it for the employees.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I understand his point, though. We pay walmart for the delivery service, the driver is not doing anything over and above the service we pay for.
> 
> All this COVID delivery stuff is getting complicated on how much to tip whom. We don't know how it works. I just happened to want to know, what are these people getting paid? And so I started reading on it, but most people don't. We don't go around asking everyone what they make. In general, I mean.
> 
> ...


You should tip as the delivery person is using their own EQUIPMENT to bring you your goods.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> You should tip as the delivery person is using their own EQUIPMENT to bring you your goods.


I tip. IJS that all these services that require it are a bit much. And just so y'all know, customers have no idea how little y'all get per delivery. You shouldn't assume they are cheap bastards.

For me personally, the issue in general is that from reading I know y'all hate my short rides and small food orders and so on. over 20% on a food item still makes you drive away mad. Uber drivers are like pulling away before I even get out and I'm thinking 'you know, I was going to tip you extra for the short ride, but not now, not after being that way'.

My last two trips, two and from an appointment, I knew from reading the pay is really bad for short rides and both times I was thinking why can't you just be nice so I can leave the tip I intended to?

And for food, if y'all are going to let it get cold/stale, same thing, it works out to be really bad for me to tip on top of being treated poorly.

I see a lot of posts about y'alls dignity, well there is ours too. non crappy people just trying to tip fairly and do right other ways, like no one has to find my apt. or even the street, I am waiting at the gate.

People do not tip purely from goodness of heart, people tip for good service. Which means hot food, being polite on a ride, etc.

Anyway, it seems to me it's a self fulfilling prophecy going on. Poor service upfront expecting no tip or less than stellar tip, so the customer is all eh, f the tip. Or at least f the extra.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I tip. IJS that all these services that require it are a bit much. And just so y'all know, customers have no idea how little y'all get per delivery. You shouldn't assume they are cheap bastards.
> 
> For me personally, the issue in general is that from reading I know y'all hate my short rides and small food orders and so on. over 20% on a food item still makes you drive away mad. Uber drivers are like pulling away before I even get out and I'm thinking 'you know, I was going to tip you extra for the short ride, but not now, not after being that way'.
> 
> ...


Does mot apply
Im a Christian and I treat all people as I want to be treated even the dumbasses.. I deliver the food hot or I don't deliver it. I've left deliveries behind cause the restaurant didn't care.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Does mot apply
> Im a Christian and I treat all people as I want to be treated even the dumbasses.. I deliver the food hot or I don't deliver it. I've left deliveries behind cause the restaurant didn't care.


This is what I did when I waited tables in college. I would not take substandard food to customers. I couldn't have imagined getting a tip if I did.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@AveragePerson
@DriversAreMean
@HonkyTonk

Oh no, their is a missing Sock. Which "new member" will take their place?:thumbdown:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

If you want somebody else to do something that you are unwilling to do, tip them for the privilege. Simple. This isn’t a matter of being unable; those who patronize these services are unwilling. Delivery is a luxury item.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> When you should tip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know there are cultural differences between our two great countries, but I don't believe we are going to get any closer if you blokes now feel obligated to tip an arsonist.

.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why would you tip the person putting out a fire? That's the "standard service" for firemen and women.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Illini said:


> Why would you tip the person putting out a fire? That's the "standard service" for firemen and women.


Whoa... what exactly is the 'standard service' for putting out a fire in a firewoman?

.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Whoa... what exactly is the 'standard service' for putting out a fire in a firewoman?


I can't just give away my secrets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> When you should tip:
> 
> View attachment 500665
> 
> ...


Yes.
Dont tip.
And garbage may be piled at your door !

Just like photo !


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Cheap people will find any reason to justify not tipping. Cheap is cheap.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Floofy said:


> I understand his point, though. We pay walmart for the delivery service, the driver is not doing anything over and above the service we pay for.
> 
> All this COVID delivery stuff is getting complicated on how much to tip whom. We don't know how it works. I just happened to want to know, what are these people getting paid? And so I started reading on it, but most people don't. We don't go around asking everyone what they make. In general, I mean.
> 
> ...


It's simple. If someone provides a service for you.. then don't be a cheap ass... Tip them. If you can't afford to tip then get you're lazy butt out and do the job yourself.

Problem solved.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Floofy said:


> We pay walmart for the delivery service, the driver is not doing anything over and above the service we pay for.


Does the Wally World guy in Tejas actually ring the doorbell and hand you the merchandise? In the Capital of Your Nation, he simply leaves it on the doorstep. You must be alert or the Porch Pirates will get it first.



Floofy said:


> I just happened to want to know, what are these people getting paid? And so I started reading on it, but most people don't. We don't go around asking everyone what they make. In general, I mean.


What you did _is_ unusual. What you describe is the norm. The public does not understand our problems nor is there really any reason to expect them to do so. For the majority of the public, the only thing about which they care is that they press a button and the ride shows up. For the delivery, they enter the order, press a button and the order shows up. Anyone who expects that the public will care about anything else is "bigly setting himself up for a majorly serious disappointment".

I do appreciate your trying to learn about our problems, as I do appreciate anyone's doing it. Years in this business has taught me not to expect it.



Floofy said:


> I presume the cashier at mcdonalds is getting minimum wage or close to it but I don't tip them because of it.


You never did tip at Icky-D's or similar fast food places. Of late, some of the chains (Subway® and Five Guys are among the more remarkable) and many of the local carryouts have put out tip cups. I will tip for carryout at a bar or restaurant that is mainly a sit-down joint; usually five dollars or ten per-cent. Ten per-cent is fine on take out.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



Floofy said:


> Uber drivers are like pulling away before I even get out and I'm thinking 'you know, I was going to tip you extra for the short ride, but not now, not after being that way'.


Safety must be a priority. There is no excuse for unsafe driving, especially when you have a customer. If all that you are doing is not tipping, you are being nice. I drive, but, on occasion, I am a user. If a driver is unsafe, not only will I not tip, I report him and ask for a refund. I will let slide one or two things, such as speeding here and there or slipping a yellow light as it turns red. I once had a driver who had three near miss rear end collisions during my trip. Add to that a filthy car and no air condition in July and you are damned correct that I want my money returned to me.



Floofy said:


> I was thinking why can't you just be nice so I can leave the tip I intended to?


If the customer is correct with me, I will return that. The only time that i become obnoxious is if the customer mistreats me or is demanding. If demanding, initially, I will decline his demands in a civil manner. If he presses them, then I become obnoxious.



Floofy said:


> food, if y'all are going to let it get cold/stale, same thing, it works out to be really bad for me to tip on top of being treated poorly.


This is not always the drivers' fault. There are a number of factors such as parking; traffic; stacked orders; the application did not assign a driver immediately; several drivers cancelled before someone finally did fetch your order; the driver accepted but did not cover your order..........

While most drivers do have hot bags, not all do. Most of these companies do not give the driver a hot bag, although they will sell him one at an inflated price. As the pay for this is usually low, the rookie driver can not always afford a hot bag immediately. He must save his nickels and quarters to buy one.



Floofy said:


> no one has to find my apt. or even the street, I am waiting at the gate.


From your posts, it is obvious that you are a considerate customer who, as you stated, is only doing what you can to do right by these drivers. Sadly, you are the exception rather than the rule. These drivers are jaded from mistreatment, which occurs more frequently than does proper treatment. It is the bad customers that give the good ones a bad name and make it difficult for them. What is really sad is that it would not help you to put in the pick-up instructions "I tip and I will be waiting for you at the gate". Hundreds of people put similar or call the driver and promise similar and do not come across when it is time.

People do not tip purely from goodness of heart, people tip for good service. Which means hot food, being polite on a ride, etc.

I carry passengers, only. I do not do food deliveries. There are several reasons for that.



joebo1963 said:


> Cheap people will find any reason to justify not tipping.


_Correctamundo.............................._in some cases, they try to find excuses for not paying.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

_Correctamundo.............................._in some cases, they try to find excuses for not paying.

move had many repeat delivery cUstomers as I try to stay in the same area each day. Some always tip, some tip sometimes and that's ok. Maybe they order often and forget. But I have noticed part time tipping. Lol. Then there are the never tippers. I give them three deliveries. On delivery 4 I may stay in my condo and wait till it's assigned to another driver hopefully the food gets cold or soggy lol. That is if I even accept it at all.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> It's simple. If someone provides a service for you.. then don't be a cheap ass... Tip them. If you can't afford to tip then get you're lazy butt out and do the job yourself.
> 
> Problem solved.


Amazon Prime runs up and down my stairs with packages, but he doesn't get tipped. Walmart.com has same day and two day shipping, again there is not even an opportunity to tip.

It's not obvious to the customer who pays extra for delivery who should get tipped. Even instacart, where they actually do the shopping too, it;s like how much? IDK, walmart uses it's regular employees to do the shopping part, and so the $10 or $11 that we pay for delivery seems like it should _compensate the driver._

From what I have read from y'all, there is not enough we can tip to make walmart grocery delivery worth your while. Because the base pay via doordash is so scummy.

I don't think that 'luxury' is what decides tipping. It's a luxury to order from Amazon prime and have items appear on one's doorstep in one or two days.

Again, I tip for grocery delivery, but I am saying that it's not obvious to customers that we should.

And I think the system is pretty unfair if you get $3 out of the $10 or $11 we pay. Unfair to y'all and us. We pay for the delivery and then we are poop heads if we don't tip 100% of the delivery fee too.



Another Uber Driver said:


> What is really sad is that it would not help you to put in the pick-up instructions "I tip and I will be waiting for you at the gate". Hundreds of people put similar or call the driver and promise similar and do not come across when it is time.


That makes me chuckle because a neighbor was talking about not getting her groceries. I shared that drivers hate walmart deliveries and why. She was all 'I tip so well! If they'd only give me the chance'.........she gets food delivery every night. Takes two hours and other issues. Said something about a prime service you pay more for where you actually get your food in 45 minutes. (unless a restaurant is backed up, of course, I think any customer understands that if there is communication)

Think about that for us. We already pay a fair amount for delivery, but we need to pay extra to actually get it, so it sucks for us to, how this system is designed.

And like you said, someone can't even tip well in advance because y'all know they can change it after.

*Does the Wally World guy in Tejas actually ring the doorbell and hand you the merchandise? In the Capital of Your Nation, he simply leaves it on the doorstep. You must be alert or the Porch Pirates will get it first.*

Before COVID, they did ring the bell and get a signature. Most drivers would step inside a bit especially for heavy items to set down. COVID brought no contact, so yes they leave it on the porch but if they do not text, walmart has to refund anything missing or melted. Lacking the signature requirement, a knock and run isn't sufficient. Most drivers text they are here and then a pic of the groceries on the porch.



joebo1963 said:


> _Correctamundo.............................._in some cases, they try to find excuses for not paying.
> 
> move had many repeat delivery cUstomers as I try to stay in the same area each day. Some always tip, some tip sometimes and that's ok. Maybe they order often and forget. But I have noticed part time tipping. Lol. Then there are the never tippers. I give them three deliveries. On delivery 4 I may stay in my condo and wait till it's assigned to another driver hopefully the food gets cold or soggy lol. That is if I even accept it at all.


Ubereats makes it hard to tip. You tip at the start, but it doesn't actually go through until you go through the rating process, which not everyone even does. I only noticed because I look at my cc charge online to make sure I wasn't overcharged, I saw my tip wasn't included. I had to go back in the app to make it go through.

Things beyond our control happen on our end too.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Floofy said:


> Amazon Prime runs up and down my stairs with packages, but he doesn't get tipped. Walmart.com has same day and two day shipping, again there is not even an opportunity to tip.
> 
> It's not obvious to the customer who pays extra for delivery who should get tipped. Even instacart, where they actually do the shopping too, it;s like how much? IDK, walmart uses it's regular employees to do the shopping part, and so the $10 or $11 that we pay for delivery seems like it should _compensate the driver._
> 
> ...


Yeah but I pay $119 a year for that Amazon Prime luxury....


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah but I pay $119 a year for that Amazon Prime luxury....


I pay that for walmart grocery delivery too.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't want a tip, I want the whole thing!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Floofy said:


> That makes me chuckle because a neighbor was talking about not getting her groceries. I shared that drivers hate walmart deliveries and why. She was all 'I tip so well! If they'd only give me the chance'.........she gets food delivery every night.


You and your neighbour are rare birds; even more rare that you are neighbours. Read some of the laments on these boards to learn how many customers do not tip or promise to tip then do not.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Floofy said:


> I don't think that 'luxury' is what decides tipping. It's a luxury to order from Amazon prime and have items appear on one's doorstep in one or two days.


You're right. People ought to start moseying on down to the neighborhood Amazon store. As for tipping convention, it's pretty easy to find articles on modern tipping etiquette. I think the real issue (it's been addressed here at length) is that many people are eagerly looking for reasons to justify cutting down or eliminating tip expenditures. Also, the Amazon drivers probably wouldn't hate being tipped.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You're right. People ought to start moseying on down to the neighborhood Amazon store. As for tipping convention, it's pretty easy to find articles on modern tipping etiquette. I think the real issue (it's been addressed here at length) is that many people are eagerly looking for reasons to justify cutting down or eliminating tip expenditures. Also, the Amazon drivers probably wouldn't hate being tipped.


I am sure they wouldn't mind, but they are not relying on it. As for going oneself, we could go ourselves to stores that sell the same things we buy off Amazon.

I got cat food today. Available at a walmart half a mile away. I could walk.

So why am I a poopy head if I don't walk for my walmart groceries? Including the cat food, but I am not if I order it off Amazon?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> It's simple. If someone provides a service for you.. then don't be a cheap ass... Tip them. If you can't afford to tip then get you're lazy butt out and do the job yourself.
> 
> Problem solved.


Why would you feel obligated to tip if the service they provide is already paid for in the standard fee?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Floofy said:


> I am sure they wouldn't mind, but they are not relying on it. As for going oneself, we could go ourselves to stores that sell the same things we buy off Amazon.
> 
> I got cat food today. Available at a walmart half a mile away. I could walk.
> 
> So why am I a poopy head if I don't walk for my walmart groceries? Including the cat food, but I am not if I order it off Amazon?


I'm not sure I recall calling anybody any names. I am saying that, if you want to order cat food from a retail establishment and have it delivered in very short order, rather than conveying yourself to the store (by Uber, for instance), you ought to expect to tip the person responsible for moving either you or the cat food. I, as many do, pay handsomely for my Prime membership. Goods ordered this way are delivered by employees of UPS, the USPS, or FedEx, each of which pays a very reasonable wage to their skilled delivery personnel. The same, in terms of reasonable wages, cannot be said of the reasonably skilled conveyors manning the transit lines of luxury services such as Uber and DoorDash-we rely upon tips to take up the slack of our relatively low guaranteed pay.

I spent the better part of my 20s without a car. I walked, rode a bus, or paid gas money to co-workers to get around. I picked up my own groceries on the 4-mile walk home from work, and I prepared my own food. Why? I couldn't afford not to. If one doesn't tip it should only be because one can't afford to; if one can't afford to, one ought to do for themselves.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm not sure I recall calling anybody any names. I am saying that, if you want to order cat food from a retail establishment and have it delivered in very short order, rather than conveying yourself to the store (by Uber, for instance), you ought to expect to tip the person responsible for moving either you or the cat food. *I, as many do, pay handsomely for my Prime membership. *Goods ordered this way are delivered by employees of UPS, the USPS, or FedEx, each of which pays a very reasonable wage to their skilled delivery personnel. The same, in terms of reasonable wages, cannot be said of the reasonably skilled conveyors manning the transit lines of luxury services such as Uber and DoorDash-we rely upon tips to take up the slack of our relatively low guaranteed pay.
> 
> I spent the better part of my 20s without a car. I walked, rode a bus, or paid gas money to co-workers to get around. I picked up my own groceries on the 4-mile walk home from work, and I prepared my own food. Why? I couldn't afford not to. If one doesn't tip it should only be because one can't afford to; if one can't afford to, one ought to do for themselves.


Yearly subscription to walmart grocery delivery is the same price as Amazon Prime. If we pay enough to Amazon Prime not to tip, then we pay enough to walmart grocery not to tip.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Floofy said:


> Yearly subscription to walmart grocery delivery is the same price as Amazon Prime. If we pay enough to Amazon Prime not to tip, then we pay enough to walmart grocery not to tip.


I didn't realize Wal Mart offered that. Also, tip the Amazon driver.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You and your neighbour are rare birds; even more rare that you are neighbours. Read some of the laments on these boards to learn how *many customers do not tip* or promise to tip then do not.


Well, I am starting to see why some don't tip. Obviously some are just cheap but now that I know how it all works, UberEats is a rip off. We pay a lot in fees and they don't give y'all hardly any of that.

Reading these forums hasn't done y'all any favors with me, except for waiting at the gate. I read entitlement all the time about doing the least work for the most money and not giving a fig about the quality for us.

Y'all want the food to be ready when you get to the place. Knowing that means it's sitting, tasting worse with each second that goes by. You don't care, we don't tip, I mean you can't expect us to care more about your experience than you care about ours.

(general you, of course, I have no idea how you go about your deliveries).

We're paying quite enough to expect the food to come in a timely manner already in the fees. Tips are for _good_ service.

I have gotten hot food exactly two times. I should not be shocked and amazed at hot food, since I order from places close by that are super easy to get here hot, but since I am.............maybe only those orders should get tipped in the future.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Floofy said:


> I have no idea how you go about your deliveries


I have stated at least once, perhaps more than once on this topic alone that I do not do food deliveries. There are several reasons for that. One of them is that the time that the driver sits in the restaurant being kept waiting is not compensated. This is why drivers want the order ready.

The laments that are there are mostly from drivers who fetched the order promptly, arrived at the delivery address promptly, schlepped the order up five flights of stairs for ZERO tip.

There are times when drivers can not schlepp the order to the customer but the customer balks at coming to retrieve it. You are an exception when you are at the gate. There are people who live in these buildings or developments where there is no place for delivery drivers to park. I f they park in a space and do not have a permit, they get towed. I fhey park in a fire lane, they get towed. None of these companies compensate drivers if they get towed. It is similar for parking tickets.

You have obnoxious desk clerks who will not allow the driver to schlepp the order upstairs to a balky customer who will not come to retrieve it. The same goes for the goons at the gated communities. You have some gated communities that have an un manned guard booth, but the customer has left no gate code. When you call, the customer does not answer.

None of this is "entitlement". Note that I have yet to mention the garbage pay.

I used to care about the customer's experience. When I saw how little he had for mine, I stopped worrying about his. Many of us here are similarly jaded. I treat people that I carry decently and civilly. Other than that, I go out of my way for no one unless something green gets waved in my nose.

I do make exceptions for those in wheelchairs, on crutches, the elderly and similar.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have stated at least once, perhaps more than once on this topic alone that I do not do food deliveries. There are several reasons for that. One of them is that the time that the driver sits in the restaurant being kept waiting is not compensated. This is why drivers want the order ready.
> 
> The laments that are there are mostly from drivers who fetched the order promptly, arrived at the delivery address promptly, schlepped the order up five flights of stairs for ZERO tip.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

If it was an easy delivery like newspaper boy throwing it on the lawn type, then sure, I don't feel bad about not tipping when they're being paid for the delivery.

however for the lady that brought me 12 6 packs of sparkling water or the folks who dragged my heavy ass purple mattress up the stairs, tip is gratitude for extra effort.



AveragePerson said:


> Why would you feel obligated to tip if the service they provide is already paid for in the standard fee?


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have stated at least once, perhaps more than once on this topic alone that I do not do food deliveries. There are several reasons for that. One of them is that the time that the driver sits in the restaurant being kept waiting is not compensated. This is why drivers want the order ready.
> 
> The laments that are there are mostly from drivers who fetched the order promptly, arrived at the delivery address promptly, schlepped the order up five flights of stairs for ZERO tip.
> 
> ...


That is crazy. If you explain why it's difficult to get to their door, they should come out. Maybe they are in PJs. ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I am a not racist, self centered, denier, psychopath, therefore I always tip
I tip my drivers, I tip my deliveries,
I tip when i take out, I tip the post office, the airline crew, the cashiers at the market 
I tip my dates, my casual handjobs and my bud tenders
if you dont tip you are a wothless, Trump-loving low life


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Why would you feel obligated to tip if the service they provide is already paid for in the standard fee?


Because I have home training and it's the right thing to do....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Floofy said:


> That is crazy. If you explain why it's difficult to get to their door, they *should* come out. Maybe they are in PJs. ?!?!?!?!?


(emphasis added)

The operative word is the one emphasised.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> When you should tip:
> 
> View attachment 500665
> 
> ...


Not this clown again about tipping. Your username is spot on. You are average. Nothing about you is special especially in how you treat your fellow brothers and sisters in the world.

We get it dude. Your a cheap ass and your proud of it. Reverse flex. Like look at how big of a loser I am because I don't feel like tipping my servants.

My advice to you is do better. Make more money so your not such a cheap ass that you put thought into saving money by not tipping. Just for you my next food delivery is getting a $20 cash tip because I got it like that. Put your scissors and coupon book down and go make some money so your in position to make generous tips.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> One of the major flaws of your argument against tipping is that you the consumer are paying LESS than you would if the worker's income came exclusively from wages.
> 
> Thus by not tipping, you're nothing more than a parasite being subsidized by the customers who tip generously.


That argument doesn't hold up at all. People should be paid a living wage, tipping does nothing.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Not this clown again about tipping. Your username is spot on. You are average. Nothing about you is special especially in how you treat your fellow brothers and sisters in the world.
> 
> We get it dude. Your a cheap ass and your proud of it. Reverse flex. Like look at how big of a loser I am because I don't feel like tipping my servants.
> 
> My advice to you is do better. Make more money so your not such a cheap ass that you put thought into saving money by not tipping. Just for you my next food delivery is getting a $20 cash tip because I got it like that. Put your scissors and coupon book down and go make some money so your in position to make generous tips.


I'm glad you noticed my normalcy. I'm one of the few voice of reason here that help balance the very biased gig worker opinions that are echo chambered around but are far removed from the realities of the world.

I'm not cheap, I'm just a value driven consumer (aka, a smart consumer). The fact that I'm using these money consuming services demonstrate my non cheapness. There is no flex, the simple truth is that while discounts and not tipping provides real and measurable value to the consumer, tipping doesnt provide any sufficient value to the consumer to outweigh the lost of resource (money).

If I'm a billionaire and I still do what I do, what does that mean?












Demon said:


> That argument doesn't hold up at all. People should be paid a living wage, tipping does nothing.


It does more than nothing. It encourages this culture, which means low base pay and consumer subsiding employer payroll.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> That argument doesn't hold up at all. People should be paid a living wage, tipping does nothing.


Except they aren't because it's expected that people tip to make the difference. This is why job postings will talk about how much you can make on average given past history of tips.


AveragePerson said:


> It does more than nothing. It encourages this culture, which means low base pay and consumer subsiding employer payroll.


And yet, what have you done to help with the "low base pay" except not tip and be a complete cheapo?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Let’s be honest here, my take on the situation.

There’s restaraunts I’m a regular at, the waitresses keep my coffee/drinks damn fresh and always give me great service.

why?

because they kiss ass knowing I always tip damned well.

The pizza guy?

If I have my leg off it sometimes takes me a while to get to the door. I also ask a lot of them, 

can you carry that in to the living room for me?

A one legged guy on crutches asks you to carry in the pizza... well you can’t really say no to that, especially when you know the guy is a good tipper.

A guy who makes you wait and ask you to carry it inside?

well that just Sucks... really good tip? Well ok, thanks.. almost makes it worth it.



another example... let’s say your driving someone from Walmart with groceries.

Sure you COULD just dump all their groceries on the driveway and run, heck you could just let the pax load/unload all their stuff themselves.

But if I carry 2/3rds of all 30 bags of your groceries up a flight of steps that kinda earns a tip, at least I would tip for that. Because I wouldn’t want that guy dumping $200 worth of groceries on the driveway stupid fast damaging from their careless haste and wrecking it when I could just tip $5 to avoid all that, heck it might even be nice if we just got all the groceries inside without it touching the dirt and risking ants getting inside.

Tips?

Well tips can be lead to much better service. Some say this stuff should be expected, well...

You ever money talks, Bs walks,


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Except they aren't because it's expected that people tip to make the difference. This is why job postings will talk about how much you can make on average given past history of tips.
> 
> And yet, what have you done to help with the "low base pay" except not tip and be a complete cheapo?
> View attachment 501611


Not tipping is helping. Just like buying underpriced service is helping the market increase the price.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Not tipping is helping. Just like buying underpriced service is helping the market increase the price.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Except they aren't because it's expected that people tip to make the difference. This is why job postings will talk about how much you can make on average given past history of tips.
> 
> And yet, what have you done to help with the "low base pay" except not tip and be a complete cheapo?
> View attachment 501611


Expected by who and when did that happen?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Expected by who and when did that happen?


It was much easier finding these gems when it was precovid. And I believe it was @SuzeCB that was talking about tip spreading as illegal or something but found this gem too.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It was much easier finding these gems when it was precovid. And I believe it was @SuzeCB that was talking about tip spreading as illegal or something but found this gem too.
> 
> View attachment 501714
> View attachment 501715
> View attachment 501716


So, nothing on Uber or Lyft?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> So, nothing on Uber or Lyft?


We were talking about tipping expectations in general but ok,
















They're not advertising as much obviously given the current environment.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> We were talking about tipping expectations in general but ok,
> 
> View attachment 501728
> View attachment 501729
> ...


You may have been. Still waiting on you that shows anything that customers have to tip. You keep showing ads to drivers that they might get tips. What does tipping actually do for anyone besides the major companies?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> You may have been. Still waiting on you that shows anything that customers have to tip. You keep showing ads to drivers that they might get tips. What does tipping actually do for anyone besides the major companies?


What you quoted me on didn't say that customers _*have*_ to tip.

reread what you quote me on (or find a new reply of mine to quote on to prove so) and then come back at me, otherwise you're just being stubborn and __________.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

I just don't think I can tip enough to make everything worthwhile for the drivers. My short rides apparently pay very little, so IDK what my tip would need to be. Certainly $2 which is over 20% doesn't do the trick.

I pay yearly for walmart delivery for groceries only to find out they don't pay dashers enough to bring them at all, much less upstairs. This is the worst one and it really makes me mad. I've paid for the service and they need to pay the dashers. I accept tipping on them, but not this outrageous amount ot make it worth their time.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What you quoted me on didn't say that customers _*have*_ to tip.
> 
> reread what you quote me on (or find a new reply of mine to quote on to prove so) and then come back at me, otherwise you're just being stubborn and __________.


If you don't think customers have to tip, what's your point in posting?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> @AveragePerson
> @DriversAreMean
> @HonkyTonk
> 
> Oh no, their is a missing Sock. Which "new member" will take their place?:thumbdown:


Trying to be the king, but the ace is back


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Demon said:


> That argument doesn't hold up at all. People should be paid a living wage, tipping does nothing.


It does.

Back in the day TIPS meant To Insure Prompt Service.
The person was doing a service for you. That person would go above and beyond for you to earn that extra insurance in payment.
Anyone can do a job. It takes someone with care and thought to get tipped. It shows the person giving the service is caring for you beyond the expectation of the job.

Kind of like us drivers. We don't have to help with luggage but we do. They SHOULD tip in that situation because someone did something for you as a service to make your life easier.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

I do tip unlike Average Person, but not very much about $1.50 - $3 an order. I know you guys like to pretend that you don’t get paid some sort of a flat rate for delivering food but you do plus a tip and I pay a service fee and a delivery fee and the service fee goes off how much my food cost so if I order a $50 meal the service fee is five dollars if I order a $30 meal it’s three dollars which doesn’t make much sense but OK so I just leave you guys a little something which I round up my bill to an even number. What I don’t like is the last couple of days Uber is pushing me to tip 15% just like when you go out and they have the machines pre-loaded to 18%, 20% and 22% anything damn that’s a rip off same thing Uber is doing with the tips if I order a $15 meal why would I tip $7 to have it delivered PLUS a $5 service fee plus a delivery fee? That’s three fees. It’s too much. So I tip smaller for what I feel is fair. Asking for a 15% tip default tip is greedy and is a bit much and I don’t think it should go off percentage of my bill. The price of the food in the bag you deliver is not the driver’s concern, so whether the bag of food is worth $20 of $100 it’s the same amount of work therefore I tip the same amount per order unless it’s raining or late at night etc where I will up the tip for that.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> know you guys like to pretend that you don't get paid some sort of a flat rate for delivering food but you do plus a tip


Yeah we get a fee for delivery. 
The time estimate is from arrival at rest to the drop. 3-4 dollar for 20 min(plus 5-10 back) 3-4 bucks for 30 minutes.











DriversAreMean said:


> Asking for a 15% tip default tip is greedy.


No. Its standard, actually low side of standard, which you are obviously less than.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If I have my leg off it sometimes takes me a while to get to the door. I also ask a lot of them,
> 
> can you carry that in to the living room for me?


You ask the delivery guy to carry your prosthetic leg for you?

What kind of freak are you?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Iann said:


> It does.
> 
> Back in the day TIPS meant To Insure Prompt Service.
> The person was doing a service for you. That person would go above and beyond for you to earn that extra insurance in payment.
> ...


They've never meant that. You don't understand how tipping works. Clinical studies have shown tipping does not improve service. How does payment AFTER the service has been rendered insure prompt service?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> They've never meant that. You don't understand how tipping works. Clinical studies have shown tipping does not improve service. How does payment AFTER the service has been rendered insure prompt service?


Clinical studies huh?

I wonder how that works


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I do tip unlike Average Person, but not very much


Here is an idea: Go the restaurant and fetch your order yourself.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here is an idea: Go the restaurant and fetch your order yourself.


You don't seem to understand the point.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You don't seem to understand the point.


Who cares?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here is an idea: Go the restaurant and fetch your order yourself.


But I tiptoe so what's your problem?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> But I tiptoe


.......................and your point is_____________________________________________________________________________?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......................and your point is_____________________________________________________________________________?


AUD. Dude. You're better than arguing with these losers! This thread is for delusional cheapskates who hate America because tipping is the American way!!!!!!! They hate our freedom and our culture!!!!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......................and your point is_____________________________________________________________________________?


Did I say tiptoe because I meant tip though off LOL


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Demon said:


> They've never meant that. You don't understand how tipping works. Clinical studies have shown tipping does not improve service. *How does payment AFTER the service has been rendered insure prompt service?*


because they give good service chasing a tip...............


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Floofy said:


> because they give good service chasing a tip...............


No, they don't. Tipping doesn't improve service.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah we get a fee for delivery.
> The time estimate is from arrival at rest to the drop.


A contractor generally aren't paid for time, they are paid based on result/performance. Doordash is saying your delivery of this is worth X. Take it or leave it. If you disagree, don't accept. If you accept, there's nothing to complain about. Eventually DoorDash will pay an amount that is acceptable to someone, aka, the market rate. It's not anyone's fault the value assigned to this performance is low, it's just the market at work and is what it is...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> No, they don't. Tipping doesn't improve service.


ha! boy don't you understand. Your opinion might be correct the FIRST time you visit, say a, restaurant. On that first trip you don't tip. Let's say you like this restaurant so you visit again and get the same wait staff. Guess what happens if they remember you are a non-tipper?

Go ahead.....GUESS What. Happens.

Since I know you won't, let me fill you in. Tipping ensures the next time you visit the service will be the same or BETTER if you tipped. If you didn't, well, be c a r e f u l l and I hope you aren't in a hurry or hungry because your service will degrade.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> No, they don't. Tipping doesn't improve service.


Sure it does, you think the waitress at the sports bar is so attentive because she like you?

You think the bartender has a new drink in front of you as you're finishing your current drink one because he is efficient.

You think the stripper is spending time at your table because you're irresistible?

You are living in a fantasy world if you think these people are just happy to provide you with a service because they love their job.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> ha! boy don't you understand. Your opinion might be correct the FIRST time you visit, say a, restaurant. On that first trip you don't tip. Let's say you like this restaurant so you visit again and get the same wait staff. Guess what happens if they remember you are a non-tipper?
> 
> Go ahead.....GUESS What. Happens.
> 
> Since I know you won't, let me fill you in. Tipping ensures the next time you visit the service will be the same or BETTER if you tipped. If you didn't, well, be c a r e f u l l and I hope you aren't in a hurry or hungry because your service will degrade.


So again, it doesn't. Studies have shown this, and your hypothetical story confirms it. 
Why would a wait staff give bad service to a non-tipper? That makes no sense. They should want him out the door quickly so they can be replaced by someone who would tip.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Why would a wait staff give bad service to a non-tipper? That makes no sense. They should want him out the door quickly so they can be replaced by someone who would tip.


Lol uh, really? You can't think of a reason why?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lol uh, really? You can't think of a reason why?


Let's hear one.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Let's hear one.


Are you really that dense?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> So again, it doesn't. Studies have shown this, and your hypothetical story confirms it.


links or it doesn't exist. Please also research to make sure the 'study' was on sit in restaurants. We will wait.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cheap people explaining to us why they are cheap?? Does it get any lamer then that?

Ironic how the two members arguing about how cheap they are...are named @AveragePerson and @Demon??

So even they don't think much about themselves.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Are you really that dense?


Not at all. Just calling you out.



SHalester said:


> links or it doesn't exist. Please also research to make sure the 'study' was on sit in restaurants. We will wait.


And you of course have studies to back up that tipping does improve service, right? I'm looking forward to your response. 
https://www.consumerreports.org/tipping/is-it-time-to-rethink-the-rules-of-tipping-etiquette/


CJfrom619 said:


> Cheap people explaining to us why they are cheap?? Does it get any lamer then that?
> 
> Ironic how the two members arguing about how cheap they are...are named @AveragePerson and @Demon??
> 
> So even they don't think much about themselves.


Another poster who doesn't understand how tipping works. Please explain how me wanting drivers to get more money makes me cheap?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> And you of course have studies to back up that tipping does improve service, right?


oh boy. here comes a lesson. Did I say that? Those words? I understand you were triggered by my example. I suggest you try it. Go to a restaurant, don't tip. Come back a few week later; then report. I'll give extra time since sit in restaurants might not be open in your area.

btw, your link: still spinning up there; won't load. Karma? A sign?     -o:-o:-o:-o:


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> So again, it doesn't. Studies have shown this, and your hypothetical story confirms it.
> Why would a wait staff give bad service to a non-tipper? That makes no sense. They should want him out the door quickly so they can be replaced by someone who would tip.


Do a study that does not include millennials or exchange students just hard working blue collar people and see what results you get. You can bet your sorry ass that tipping matters and should be done after the service is provided in most cases. Tips also should be based on the overall quality of service provided.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> oh boy. here comes a lesson. Did I say that? Those words? I understand you were triggered by my example. I suggest you try it. Go to a restaurant, don't tip. Come back a few week later; then report. I'll give extra time since sit in restaurants might not be open in your area.
> 
> btw, your link: still spinning up there; won't load. Karma? A sign?     -o:-o:-o:-o:


And you immediately back track. Your claim is that tipping improves service. Do you have any cite to back that up?
Link works fine for me. Maybe you didn't tip your computer.



Jst1dreamr said:


> Do a study that does not include millennials or exchange students just hard working blue collar people and see what results you get. You can bet your sorry ass that tipping matters and should be done after the service is provided in most cases. Tips also should be based on the overall quality of service provided.


Tips have never been based on service.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> And you immediately back track


I did nothing of the sort. My example stands. Didn't mention 'improved service' at all. Your opinion of tips is not based on facts or any studies. 
I believe you are full of bull waste. You post one way, but I bet in 3D life, at a restaurant you wish to return to, you DO tip. Because eventually you would RUN OUT of restaurant staff to shaft.

Just admit it; first step to healing. Now agree to disagree and move the frak on. :whistling: &#128526;&#127864;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> I did nothing of the sort. My example stands. Didn't mention 'improved service' at all. Your opinion of tips is not based on facts or any studies.
> I believe you are full of bull waste. You post one way, but I bet in 3D life, at a restaurant you wish to return to, you DO tip. Because eventually you would RUN OUT of restaurant staff to shaft.
> 
> Just admit it; first step to healing. Now agree to disagree and move the frak on. :whistling: &#128526;&#127864;


OK, you went and got triggered and are backtracking. 
So if you're not making the claim that tipping improves service, what point are you trying to make exactly?
I cited the study. Still waiting on your cite.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah we get a fee for delivery.
> The time estimate is from arrival at rest to the drop. 3-4 dollar for 20 min(plus 5-10 back) 3-4 bucks for 30 minutes.
> View attachment 502756
> 
> ...


if I order an expensive meal why are you entitled to more of a tip? It's one bag of food always that you're carrying, it is not more work for you


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> And you immediately back track. Your claim is that tipping improves service. Do you have any cite to back that up?
> Link works fine for me. Maybe you didn't tip your computer.
> 
> 
> Tips have never been based on service.


You are obviously not an American. But you are an idiot.



DriversAreMean said:


> if I order an expensive meal why are you entitled to more of a tip? It's one bag of food always that you're carrying, it is not more work for you


The second time you order an expensive meal it may very well come with added seasonings compliments of the delivery person. That is assuming it even comes at all.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> if I order an expensive meal why are you entitled to more of a tip? It's one bag of food always that you're carrying, it is not more work for you


Its not entitlement its etiquette, which clearly you are lacking or simply don't understand.

If you are ordering a $400 dollar gold encrusted steak, an $80 salad with freshly shaved truffles and & a $140 dollar bottle of wine obviously a 15% for delivery is more meaningful than a 15% tip on a $15 dollar burger & fries. Although 15% would still be cheap considering you paid $300 extra for a steak just because you could. I doubt though, you're ordering the 400 gold encrusted steak for delivery. There's no one to see you, and thats the only reason someone like would order one, to feel important.

Does it make you feel good to go out of your way post on a forum, full of people who rely on tips, that you basically think their service is worth next to nothing and you don't tip or tip poorly because you dont have to, or you just think their service is worth nothing? Really what is your motivation here?

Some rely on them to feed their kids, or pay their mortgage, just to survive. Some lost their jobs due to covid. These same people who are putting their health at risk so you don't have to, the same people who drive to restaurants in the rain or snow so you dont have to.

What kind of mental defect do you have that you have the need to go out of your way to tell people you're going to tip them poorly? Does that you get off on it or something? To go out of your way to them that you can afford to tip better, you simply choose not to? To tell them that they aren't worth more.

Yes tipping is flawed and unfortunately subjective to people like you. People who think they hold some power because of it. You don't, we just learn who is a decent person and who is a scumbag.

Your only reason for posting here it to flaunt your self granted feeling of power or superiority over the driver. You're not superior nor powerful because of this. 
You're compensating for something, you should address that with a professional. It will probably make you a happier and by extension a better person.

Tip, don't tip, tip poorly, i dont care. Just get some help for your inferiority issues. Try to be a better person. Try to show your more appreciation to the common folk, it will probably make you feel better.

At the end of the day, you're eating your expensive meal out of Styrofoam without the atmosphere and experience of the restaurant. You're ordering your expensive meal because you can afford it even though the quality of the food is probably marginally /if at all better than if you ordered from a chain. The bottle of wine you paid double retail for is the same wine as off the shelf. Tipping extra is part of the experience, its etiquette.

Tip, tip poorly or don't tip, i really don't care. I truly hope you find a way to resolve your issues without negatively affecting other people. I'm sure.you can find a forum to help deal with your issues.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> what point are you trying to make exactly?


 you don't have the ability to trigger me, sheesh. And no posts have been moved. Please, please read the thread. I made an example of tipping and why it really is in the customers benefit to doing so. I left it very 'open' as to what would happen on a 2nd trip to same restaurant with same wait staff. Well, I did mention service would be 'different'.

Because you missed it there are certain times when tipping is in your best interest. Specially if you like to visit the same restaurants over and over.

As a test, go try it and see what happens.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> if I order an expensive meal why are you entitled to more of a tip? It's one bag of food always that you're carrying, it is not more work for you


Yeah it is, it's heavier cause it's got more stuff in it.



Jst1dreamr said:


> But you are an idiot.


& he's obviously a troll.



SHalester said:


> As a test, go try it and see what happens.


He ain't gonna do that. He's just a troll full of talk & nothing real, except for the shit he's also full of.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> you don't have the ability to trigger me, sheesh. And no posts have been moved. Please, please read the thread. I made an example of tipping and why it really is in the customers benefit to doing so. I left it very 'open' as to what would happen on a 2nd trip to same restaurant with same wait staff. Well, I did mention service would be 'different'.
> 
> Because you missed it there are certain times when tipping is in your best interest. Specially if you like to visit the same restaurants over and over.
> 
> As a test, go try it and see what happens.


You were pretty triggered and now you're backtracking the other way and saying what you were insisting you didn't say. So here we go again, your claim is that tipping improves service, now you need to back that up. Do you have a cite that offers any proof at all that tipping improve service? I've provided you with a cite to a study that shows tipping does not improve service. I look forward to your response.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> now you need to back that up


r u reading the thread at all? Go back and read my example of how/why it is in YOUR best interest to tip at a sit in restaurant you want to visit again. If you can't fill in the blanks of my example, well, nobody here will be able to assist you. Just try my test and see what happens and report back, ok?

We both know you do tip in restaurants and what you post here is pure drivel. Otherwise you'd run out of sit in restaurants to eat at.

I'll let u know when I'm triggered, ok?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> r u reading the thread at all? Go back and read my example of how/why it is in YOUR best interest to tip at a sit in restaurant you want to visit again. If you can't fill in the blanks of my example, well, nobody here will be able to assist you. Just try my test and see what happens and report back, ok?
> 
> We both know you do tip in restaurants and what you post here is pure drivel. Otherwise you'd run out of sit in restaurants to eat at.
> 
> I'll let u know when I'm triggered, ok?


Your "example" doesn't mean anything. Anyone can write an anecdote about anything. Do you have any proof that tipping improves service or are you just guessing that it does?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Do you have any proof that tipping improves service or are you just guessing that it does?


wow, how hard headed r u? I suggested a test you and those others who blither about not tipping (they do, they lie). Up to you to try and experience what might happen.

Really that was all and you are bouncing up and down like a puppy that needs to pee. You protest way too much, which proves my point.

Nuff said. You can certainly have the last word (a least one member here head really explodes when I do that). Let's see if you can resist. I kinda doubt it.

5,4,3.......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

is that a pretty picture meant to invoke 'troll alert'? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

5 pages of responses... LOL


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> wow, how hard headed r u? I suggested a test you and those others who blither about not tipping (they do, they lie). Up to you to try and experience what might happen.
> 
> Really that was all and you are bouncing up and down like a puppy that needs to pee. You protest way too much, which proves my point.
> 
> ...


Sorry you got so triggered . Better luck next time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Do you have a cite that offers any proof at all that tipping improve service?


I personally have provided better service just tonight because of a tip. Guy needed to stop at a store, told me he'd give me some cash. He was on the store ~10 min. He gave me a $5 and bought me 2 monsters AND tipped $12 in app. I'd have left and ended the trip while he was in the store of i didnt think he was going to tip.

A guy left his phone in my car, I'd driven him 5 or 6 times prior at that point, he always tipped in cash. I got up after a few hours of sleep to return his phone 10 miles away. I absolutely would not have if he hadn't always tipped me. I'd have returned it, eventually, but i would have slept in and waited until I was in the area, it would have waited until convenient for me. The fact that he always tipped me gave me reason to believe he'd tip for the phone's return and he did, $20

I was a server a lifetime ago, I profiled. If I thought table 1 was going to tip poorly they and tables 2, 3, & 4 were going to tip well, table 1 did not received the same attention 2,3,&4 did.

Were I live I get a lot of repeat riders, probably 30-40% often the next closest car is 15 minutes away. I often decline rides or cancel if I know the pax won't tip. My cancel rate is like usually 25- 30%, most cancels are because its a non tipping pax. Often I get the same request and decline multiple times.

Uber eats shows if there's a tip added, i have yet to accept an eats request that doesn't show a tip. Often i have the same order come to multiple times, meaning no one else was online /accepted it.

You're delusional if you think you get the same service if they know you aren't tipping/ tipping poorly.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I personally have provided better service just tonight because of a tip. Guy needed to stop at a store, told me he'd give me some cash. He was on the store ~10 min. He gave me a $5 and bought me 2 monsters AND tipped $12 in app. I'd have left and ended the trip while he was in the store of i didnt think he was going to tip.
> 
> A guy left his phone in my car, I'd driven him 5 or 6 times prior at that point, he always tipped in cash. I got up after a few hours of sleep to return his phone 10 miles away. I absolutely would not have if he hadn't always tipped me. I'd have returned it, eventually, but i would have slept in and waited until I was in the area, it would have waited until convenient for me. The fact that he always tipped me gave me reason to believe he'd tip for the phone's return and he did, $20
> 
> ...


That wasn't a tip. You don't seem to understand what tipping is. 
Studies show that tipping does not improve service.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> That wasn't a tip.


Not sure to what you're referring, i gave several examples.



Demon said:


> You don't seem to understand what tipping is.


Please explain to me where i am mistaken.



Demon said:


> Studies show that tipping does not improve service.


Studies have shown studies are often biased towards the agenda of the institution providing financial support to the study.
I gave you several example of personal experience of improved service directly related to tipping.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not sure to what you're referring, i gave several examples.
> 
> Please explain to me where i am mistaken.
> 
> ...


Your examples weren't of tipping.
You're mistaken in that you don't know the difference between an actual tip and forced tipping. You're getting forced tips, where you force the customer to pay you before they get the service, so it isn't a tip.
Anecdotes don't mean anything. Anyone can write an anecdote about anything.
Who would be paying for a study that shows tipping doesn't improve service?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Your examples weren't of tipping.
> You're mistaken in that you don't know the difference between an actual tip and forced tipping. You're getting forced tips, where you force the customer to pay you before they get the service, so it isn't a tip.
> Anecdotes don't mean anything. Anyone can write an anecdote about anything.
> Who would be paying for a study that shows tipping doesn't improve service?


Who's forcing anyone to tip?

The article you posted is not a study nor does it have any mention of tippings affect on service.

Your argument is the the equivalent of a child saying "nuh-uh".

Get some real facts and come back, until then just shut up


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Who's forcing anyone to tip?
> 
> The article you posted is not a study nor does it have any mention of tippings affect on service.
> 
> ...


You.
The article does cite a study.
The fact that the facts I provide prove you wrong doesn't make them stop being facts. 
You're claiming that tips improve service, do you have any proof of that.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> You


That's quite a claim. Please tell me how I am forcing people to tip, explain it to me like I'm 5 please.

Also please explain your claim that these so called "forced tips" aren't tips, i don't understand.



Demon said:


> The article does cite a study.
> The fact that the facts I provide prove you wrong doesn't make them stop being facts.
> You're claiming that tips improve service, do you have any proof of that.


You provided 0 facts. You posted an article. If you posted an actual study I missed it. Could you repost the links and information on the agency conducting these studies along with how they were financed?

Thanks I'll wait here.









The article refers to a survey of servers. The author suggests topping leads to better service, but there's really not enough info for me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> That's quite a claim. Please tell me how I am forcing people to tip, explain it to me like I'm 5 please.
> 
> Also please explain your claim that these so called "forced tips" aren't tips, i don't understand.
> 
> ...


My point is that you don't understand tipping. You keep claiming I didn't provide any facts but then cite the study. Do you have anything that shows tipping leads to better service?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Its not entitlement its etiquette, which clearly you are lacking or simply don't understand.
> 
> If you are ordering a $400 dollar gold encrusted steak, an $80 salad with freshly shaved truffles and & a $140 dollar bottle of wine obviously a 15% for delivery is more meaningful than a 15% tip on a $15 dollar burger & fries. Although 15% would still be cheap considering you paid $300 extra for a steak just because you could. I doubt though, you're ordering the 400 gold encrusted steak for delivery. There's no one to see you, and thats the only reason someone like would order one, to feel important.
> 
> ...


You're adding emotionality here I still maintain my point that I'm tipping for the service which should not be affected by how much the plate of food or the bag of food being served to me is worth. And if I order a really cheap meal I don't take it out on the delivery driver by leaving a one dollar tip I still tip the same amount. It's only with the food service that you have to tip on a percentage of the bill it just makes it seem so much more unfair to the customer if I do my hair and I pay more it's usually because the service took longer which is why it's more expensive but for food it shouldn't be anyone's business and just tip what seems fair.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> My point is that you don't understand tipping. You keep claiming I didn't provide any facts but then cite the study. Do you have anything that shows tipping leads to better service?


No I quoted from the ARTICLE you linked to AND I said there isn't enough data to for me to cite it as fact even though it would benifit my argument. Did you even read the article? Can you comprehend what you read? The article is not a study, its an article.

Again, tell me how I am forcing tipping please. I really dont understand what you mean or how I could be forcing tipping

Please link the studies you keep referring to along with the info I mentioned regarding said studies.

What makes you think I don't understand tipping?

Its obvious to me that you do not understand tipping.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> You're adding emotionality here


Yes, because I just dont like you. You brag about taking advantage of people. You think its cute and funny that you get people to bring you food and you can get away with not tipping or tipping two.dollars. you are trash.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, because I just dont like you. You brag about taking advantage of people. You think its cute and funny that you get people to bring you food and you can get away with not tipping or tipping two.dollars. you are trash.


No one HAS to tip anyone. Again, you don't understand what tipping is.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> No one HAS to tip anyone. Again, you don't understand what tipping is.


Nuh uh. Brilliant useless retort to a comment not meant for you.

How about replying to the comment that WAS meant for you?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nuh uh. Brilliant useless retort to a comment not meant for you.
> 
> How about replying to the comment that WAS meant for you?


And you keep replying "nu-uh" but don't provide any facts to back up your claim.
I did reply.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> And you keep replying "nu-uh" but don't provide any facts to back up your claim.
> I did reply.


"Nuh-uh" is a condensed version of your replies, I was making fun lol you, I should have noted that fact. I thought you'd pick up on that, I gave you too much credit.

How about replying to the comments meant for you?

The ones quoted below.


Boca Ratman said:


> No I quoted from the ARTICLE you linked to AND I said there isn't enough data to for me to cite it as fact even though it would benifit my argument. Did you even read the article? Can you comprehend what you read? The article is not a study, its an article.
> 
> Again, tell me how I am forcing tipping please. I really dont understand what you mean or how I could be forcing tipping
> 
> ...


I want to see these "clinical studies" .


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> "Nuh-uh" is a condensed version of your replies, I was making fun lol you, I should have noted that fact. I thought you'd pick up on that, I gave you too much credit.
> 
> How about replying to the comments meant for you?
> 
> ...


I've posted the study, you've seen the study. I respond with explanations and facts. You keep coming back with "nu uh" over and over again even after I explain things for you.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> I've posted the study, you've seen the study. I respond with explanations and facts. You keep coming back with "nu uh" over and over again even after I explain things for you.


Did you even read the article? 
Can you comprehend what you read? 
The article is not a study, its an article.

Again, tell me how I am forcing tipping please?

I really dont understand what you mean or how I could be forcing tipping

Please link the studies you keep referring to along with the info I mentioned regarding said studies.

What makes you think I don't understand tipping?

Its obvious to me that you do not understand tipping.

Is there too much content in my reply to you, do you not understand? Am I not being clear?



Demon said:


> You keep coming back with "nu uh" over and over again even after I explain things for you.


That's just not true, liar. I replied with nuh uh once, and that was meant to sum up your drivel.

Yesterday I compared you to a child who uses nuh uh in arguments. Maybe you're confused?

I know you get confused easy, answer the above questions before you apologize please.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Did you even read the article?
> Can you comprehend what you read?
> The article is not a study, its an article.
> 
> ...


I never said the article was a study. 
I've already given you a link to the studies. I'm still waiting on your links. 
The reason I know you don't understand tipping because of the comments you continually make. You're not talking about tipping, you're talking about people giving you money because you want it. You fail to understand the difference between getting a tip and you make an entitled demand for money. 
The problem is that there is no content in your responses, you continually reply with what amounts to "nu uh". I've asked you to provide a cite to anything that would back up your position and you have yet to supply one. 
That is true, because you just did it again in this post. You keep failing to respond with any kid of cogent argument and your replies amount to "nu uh". Post a link to a study, show some data, put some kind of cogent argument up.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, because I just dont like you. You brag about taking advantage of people. You think its cute and funny that you get people to bring you food and you can get away with not tipping or tipping two.dollars. you are trash.


I would define trash as using social pressure to extort additional money from customers and using nonsensical practises such as tipping on a percentage of the bill instead of just paying some sort of a flat fee as a tip. I have to say it gets really stressful trying to figure out how much I need to leave every single service worker on the planet but I know that a percentage of the bill isn't fair because whether I order a $20 I would define trash as using social pressure to extort additional money from customers and using nonsensical practises such as tipping on a percentage of the bill instead of just paying some sort of a flat fee as a tip. I have to say it gets really stressful trying to figure out how much I need to leave every single service worker on the planet but I know that a percentage of the bill isn't fair whether I order a $20 meal or $100 meal you're still bringing the same bag of food therefore the service is still the same and the pay should be the same. You shouldn't be paid more for the same service because of the contents of the bag you know that makes sense but you'll try to skirt around the issue by bringing emotionality into it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> I never said the article was a study.
> I've already given you a link to the studies. I'm still waiting on your links.


I've asked you multiple times to repost said links. You refuse to.

I never claimed to have links what are you talking about? 
You claim tips do not improve service. I gave you several personal examples.



Demon said:


> The reason I know you don't understand tipping because of the comments you continually make. You're not talking about tipping, you're talking about people giving you money because you want it. You fail to understand the difference between getting a tip and you make an entitled demand for money.


Of course I want people to give me money. I don't simply expect it for nothing. You are the one that is confused here.

I defy you to show me even one documented instance of me demanding someone simply give me money.

I provide a service, my hope is the person on the receiving end of my service is satisfied and rewards me financially for it. After several years of dealing with many of the same people, I try to avoid those who aren't generous. Those who I know to be generous I give preferential treatment. I don't however feel entitled to tips. I do hpwever feel entitled to avoid known non /poor tippers and do when i can.



Demon said:


> The problem is that there is no content in your responses, you continually reply with what amounts to "nu uh".


Liar, I did once. Now I'm just offered. You've made several accusations and claims. I am trying to get you to respond to these so I can reply.



Demon said:


> You keep failing to respond with any kid of cogent argument and your replies amount to "nu uh"


Again, this is a lie.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've asked you multiple times to repost said links. You refuse to.
> 
> I never claimed to have links what are you talking about?
> You claim tips do not improve service. I gave you several personal examples.
> ...


The fact of the matter is you feel that you're entitled to a percentage of how much someone spends on their meal which is completely independent of your service. The contents of the bag should have no bearing on how much you receive from me. You are arguing for it because it works out better for you if I just automatically hand over 20% of what I spend to the person delivering my food without rationally thinking about why I owe you more money because I bought a steak and dessert instead of pizza. I don't mind being more generous once in a while but the pressure people have to tip based on a percentage of the bill no matter what is crazy and irrational. You are trying to gaslight people to hand over more money with your it's just "part of the experience" bs. Gee thanks, great experience lol.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've asked you multiple times to repost said links. You refuse to.
> 
> I never claimed to have links what are you talking about?
> You claim tips do not improve service. I gave you several personal examples.
> ...


And that's my point. You have no links. You have nothing to back up your baseless claims. I've provided the link, you said you saw it, there's no need to post it again, it will be the same information. Personal examples are meaningless, anyone can write a personal example about anything, and your personal examples show you're forcing people to tip you before you get the service.

You've given quite a few examples of you demanding money before the service was given. You stated you won't pick up an order unless there's a tip attached, you made someone pay you upfront for a stop, you said people who don't tip are trash. It's not something you hope for, it's something you do everything you can to force people into. Refusing people service because you don't think they'll give you extra money for nothing is an example of that.

You just keep responding with "nu uh".


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> I've provided the link, you said you saw it


You keep making shit up. This is another lie.

I saw a link to an article from consumer reports, I did not see any links to these "studies" you keep referring. Is this consumer report article link the link you are claiming is a link to studies? Its not a study, its an article and if you had read the article, it favors my stance. However, I've said multiple times now, there simply isn't enough data listed to form an opinion. 


Demon said:


> You stated you won't pick up an order unless there's a tip attached,


Close but wrong again.
I stated I have never accepted a delivery request that didn't show a tip. They show tips, I've seen it.

I've never accepted a delivery request period. I have no desire to deliver food. If I did, I'd probably accept both types and see for myself the tipping habbits of the eaters.



Demon said:


> you made someone pay you upfront for a stop,


Another lie. 
I didn't make him do anything, he offered. It was an extra long stop. I stated here that I wouldn't have waited if I didn't think I was going to be compensated for my time waiting but I didn't and wouldn't say that to a pax. I just tell them, I will only wait a few minutes.

That gentleman i referred to not only tipped me 5 in cash, he bought me 5 or 6 dollars worth of product AND tipped 20% in app. Not once did I even hint to him that he had to pay anything extra.



Demon said:


> you said people who don't tip are trash.


Another lie. I said she's trash for knowingly taking advantage of people.



Demon said:


> Refusing people service because you don't think they'll give you extra money for nothing is an example of that.


I wish I could make money doing nothing. 
I simply pass on the job if I don't feel its financially beneficial to me. Why would anyone knowingly set themselves up take less money for the same amount of work? This isnt a public service or charity.



Demon said:


> You just keep responding with "nu uh".


Liar liar pants on fire.

Why do you just make stuff up?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

🤐


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> You are arguing for it because it works out better for you


.............and your complaint is____________________________________________________________________?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't expect $20 tip because the food is valued at $100...... however there is no excuse for not tipping at all.... even small orders $1 on lunch order is something....

Its the zero cheapie I despise but I get even when I can.... and yesterday got one.... had a order and pay at a good bagel place by me where I know the wait is only a few minutes and almost all tip...except this one female millennial ...so yesterday I get her order again :
2 bagels toasted, sesame with cream cheese and everything bagel with butter.......

I order 2 bagels toasted, sesame with butter and everything with cream cheese....make sure its nicely sealed for customer safety and I deliver....lol 

thats one way to fix em....


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

How come we only got 2 trolls on this thread? This oughtta be a field day for trolls.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> fact of the matter is you feel that you're entitled to a percentage of how much someone spends on their meal which is completely independent of your service.


This is the second time you've said I feel entitled to tips, this time you're claiming it as fact. You are wrong. I do not feel entitled to tips and appreciate them when I get them. What I can't stand is when people knowingly take advantage of others and in my opinion, that's what you are doing by tipping $2.00 on a meal.

I know everyone has their hand out looking for a tip these days, the gas station /convince store near my house has a tip jar.
There are some jobs where it has been customary to tip for generations, taxi's. Wait staff, vallet, beauticians/hairdressers bartenders, food delivery, I'm sure there are a few more. To me, its inexcusable to use these services and not tip its part of the service. 
There's etiquette involved with tipping, with delivery I don't necessarily disagree with you on the % of total thing but I dont agree that it should be a flat rate regardless. 
There's etiquette with tipping &
One should tip more on more expensive meals, that's just the way it is. I'm not going to get into it because it would just be a waste of time. You dont care, you aren't looking to be informed or have your opinion changed. You just want to whine and complain about tipping and degrade the lowly sub human delivery people.
You're here to try to assert some self imaged superiority.

If i did delivery, I wouldn't expect the same amount on delivery as I would if I were a server waiting on them for an hour and a half.



DriversAreMean said:


> I would define trash as using social pressure to extort additional money from customers and using nonsensical practises such as tipping on a percentage of the bill instead of just paying some sort of a flat fee as a tip


Extort? Social pressure? 
No. 
I was calling you out on your abhorrent behavior. You went out of your way to find this forum and create an account just to insult a large amount of drivers and delivery people. You basically brag about taking advantage of them. You make derogatory comments about people based on their income. You seem to have a need to try to elevate your own
Status or by insulting the people here. You go out of your way to do these things, to try to make people feel badly about themselves. This is why you are trash.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> You keep making shit up. This is another lie.
> 
> I saw a link to an article from consumer reports, I did not see any links to these "studies" you keep referring. Is this consumer report article link the link you are claiming is a link to studies? Its not a study, its an article and if you had read the article, it favors my stance. However, I've said multiple times now, there simply isn't enough data listed to form an opinion.
> 
> ...


I'm embarrassed for you with the amount of lying you've done because you can't put together an actual argument. Let's review what you actually have said. All you're doing is name calling now and responding with more of the "nu uhs" that you've been doing this entire time.



Boca Ratman said:


> You keep making shit up. This is another lie.
> 
> I saw a link to an article from consumer reports, I did not see any links to these "studies" you keep referring. Is this consumer report article link the link you are claiming is a link to studies? Its not a study, its an article and if you had read the article, it favors my stance. However, I've said multiple times now, there simply isn't enough data listed to form an opinion.


You actually put a screen shot of the results of the study in a post, and it didn't favor you at all. You actually screen shotted the conclusion of the study that said there is a weak correlation between tipping & the quality of service.



Boca Ratman said:


> Close but wrong again.
> I stated I have never accepted a delivery request that didn't show a tip. They show tips, I've seen it.


I was actually right, because here's what you said.



Boca Ratman said:


> Were I live I get a lot of repeat riders, probably 30-40% often the next closest car is 15 minutes away. I often decline rides or cancel if I know the pax won't tip. My cancel rate is like usually 25- 30%, most cancels are because its a non tipping pax. Often I get the same request and decline multiple times.
> 
> Uber eats shows if there's a tip added, i have yet to accept an eats request that doesn't show a tip. Often i have the same order come to multiple times, meaning no one else was online /accepted it.


By not accepting a ride because you think the person won't tip, or there's no tipping attached before the person gets the service you are in fact forcing them to tip.



Boca Ratman said:


> Another lie.
> I didn't make him do anything, he offered. It was an extra long stop. I stated here that I wouldn't have waited if I didn't think I was going to be compensated for my time waiting but I didn't and wouldn't say that to a pax. I just tell them, I will only wait a few minutes.
> 
> That gentleman i referred to not only tipped me 5 in cash, he bought me 5 or 6 dollars worth of product AND tipped 20% in app. Not once did I even hint to him that he had to pay anything extra.


Here's what you actually said.



Boca Ratman said:


> I personally have provided better service just tonight because of a tip. Guy needed to stop at a store, told me he'd give me some cash. He was on the store ~10 min. He gave me a $5 and bought me 2 monsters AND tipped $12 in app. *I'd have left and ended the trip while he was in the store of i didnt think he was going to tip. *




You took the guy's money before you gave him the service. You could have told him to wait to tip you at the end of the ride, so he could base the tip on the service he received, you didn't. And you openly admit if he didn't tip you before he got the service you wouldn't have waited. That's another forced tip.


Boca Ratman said:


> Another lie. I said she's trash for knowingly taking advantage of people.


Here's what you actually said. 


Boca Ratman said:


> You think its cute and funny that you get people to bring you food and you can get away with not tipping or tipping two.dollars. you are trash.


You did call someone trash because they didn't tip.

You're forcing people into situations where they have to pay more than the agreed upon price. You don't seem to understand that tipping is optional. If you don't like the agreed upon price, don't drive, but don't force people to give you extra money if they don't feel the service was worth it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> actually put a screen shot of the results of the study in a post, and it didn't favor you at all. You actually screen shotted the conclusion of the study that said there is a weak correlation between tipping & the quality of service


It was an article that quoted a survey. A survey is not a study. You claim studies, as in multiple, more than one yet you failed to provide a lint to even one study.

I have asked for clarification multiple times, you refuse to clarify, and You reply by lying, saying I said thing I didn't and straight up making things up.

At this point, your replies are so far fetched I think you're just playing around.

Your article, that cites a SURVEY, (which is far from a study) mentions not only does tipping probably promote better service.

It also states if the server believes they will be tipped poorly they give substandard service. 








You didnt even read the article you posted.











Demon said:


> I was actually right, because here's what you said.


Twice I said I have never picked up a delivery request without a tip attached.

Here's what you twisted my words into


Demon said:


> You stated you won't pick up an order unless there's a tip attached,


Have yet to and won't mean two very different things.












Demon said:


> By not accepting a ride because you think the person won't tip, or there's no tipping attached before the person gets the service you are in fact forcing them to tip.


Huh? Can you please explain your logic here?

I dont understand how I can force a tip by not accepting an request. It makes absolutely no sense to me. I have no contact with them. Being selective with the jobs I accept affects only me. I'm really just at a loss here for your logic.



Demon said:


> You took the guy's money before you gave him the service. You could have told him to wait to tip you at the end of the ride, so he could base the tip on the service he received, you didn't. And you openly admit if he didn't tip you before he got the service you wouldn't have waited. That's another forced tip.


I took his money when he handed it to me along with the beverages he bought me. He handed it to me when he came out of the store, which is, in fact, after i performed the service of waiting.
I could have not taken it then, but why the hell would I?

Yeah, I'd have left and have left people at stops. I dont like being taken advantage of and when people waste my time, that is what they are doing. I have never asked for compensation for waiting, never even implied it. Ypu seem to think I can make people offer me money and make people tip without ever having contact with them. I really wish I had this power, I'm flattered you think I do but, truth is I'm mere human. No superpowers.

You're replies are getting so far fetched that I think your just playing.



Demon said:


> You did call someone trash because they didn't tip.


Let's not use the of what I said, or where i futher cleared it up.



Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, because I just dont like you. You brag about taking advantage of people. You think its cute and funny that you get people to bring you food and you can get away with not tipping or tipping two.dollars. you are trash.





Boca Ratman said:


> I was calling you out on your abhorrent behavior. You went out of your way to find this forum and create an account just to insult a large amount of drivers and delivery people. You basically brag about taking advantage of them. You make derogatory comments about people based on their income. You seem to have a need to try to elevate your own
> Status or by insulting the people here. You go out of your way to do these things, to try to make people feel badly about themselves. This is why you are trash.


Let's take my word out of context.

Please explain your logic the the forced tipping thing. If i decline a request, that is forcing them to tip. Do I understand your statement?

What if I just dont feel like accepting, is that also forcing a tip? How does the requester no why i didnt accept?

How can I coerce someone I have absolutely no contact with?











Demon said:


> Studies show that tipping does not improve service.


 again, WHAT STUDIES? 


Demon said:


> You keep claiming I didn't provide any facts but then cite the study.


It was an article that referenced a 
survey. Where is the actual survey? Where is a link to a study?



Demon said:


> You actually put a screen shot of the results of the study in a post, and it didn't favor you at all. You actually screen shotted the conclusion of the study that said there is a weak correlation between tipping & the quality of service.


Holy shit dude, your reading comprehension skills are poor. 
The article states clearly states it is tje authors opinion higher tips lead to improved service. Highlighted in red.

The highlighted yellow, the part you are referring, refers to tipping practices, there is a weak correlation of service quality affecting tip size. In other words, Excellent service or decent service get you the same size tip. 
I can have my 6 year old read the article to you if you'd like. Let me know!












Demon said:


> Studies show that tipping does not improve service.


 again, WHAT STUDIES? 


Demon said:


> You keep claiming I didn't provide any facts but then cite the study.


It was an article that referenced a 
survey. Where is the actual survey? Where is a link to a study?



Demon said:


> You actually put a screen shot of the results of the study in a post, and it didn't favor you at all. You actually screen shotted the conclusion of the study that said there is a weak correlation between tipping & the quality of service.


Holy shit dude, your reading comprehension skills are poor. 
The article states clearly states it is tje authors opinion higher tips lead to improved service. Highlighted in red.

The highlighted yellow, the part you are referring, refers to tipping practices, there is a weak correlation of service quality affecting tip size. In other words, Excellent service or decent service get you the same size tip. 
I can have my 6 year old read the article to you if you'd like. Let me know!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> I never said the article was a study.


So there are separate links? 
The link to the consumer report article is not what you keep referring to?



Demon said:


> I've already given you a link to the studies. I'm still waiting on your links.


You did? I cannot find them, help me out. You didn't post them in a reply to me.

Show me where these links to studies you've seen are please. My phone must be broken because I can not find them in your post history.

You can't, because you did not post links to studies, plural. More lies from you.

You posted a link to an article. An article that supports the opposite of your claim.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> This is the second time you've said I feel entitled to tips, this time you're claiming it as fact. You are wrong. I do not feel entitled to tips and appreciate them when I get them. What I can't stand is when people knowingly take advantage of others and in my opinion, that's what you are doing by tipping $2.00 on a meal.
> 
> I know everyone has their hand out looking for a tip these days, the gas station /convince store near my house has a tip jar.
> There are some jobs where it has been customary to tip for generations, taxi's. Wait staff, vallet, beauticians/hairdressers bartenders, food delivery, I'm sure there are a few more. To me, its inexcusable to use these services and not tip its part of the service.
> ...


Two dollars is a tip and when you add it to the delivery charge and paying a good amount of my food delivered about $7 so if you don't get that full amount take it up with Uber


Boca Ratman said:


> This is the second time you've said I feel entitled to tips, this time you're claiming it as fact. You are wrong. I do not feel entitled to tips and appreciate them when I get them. What I can't stand is when people knowingly take advantage of others and in my opinion, that's what you are doing by tipping $2.00 on a meal.
> 
> I know everyone has their hand out looking for a tip these days, the gas station /convince store near my house has a tip jar.
> There are some jobs where it has been customary to tip for generations, taxi's. Wait staff, vallet, beauticians/hairdressers bartenders, food delivery, I'm sure there are a few more. To me, its inexcusable to use these services and not tip its part of the service.
> ...


Saying one should tip more on expensive meals which is your quote is saying that you feel entitled to a portion of their bill even though it's nothing to do with your service so yes you do feel entitled. If I order some coffee and a bagel I don't say oh it's only $10 so I'll just have a dollar I still tipped two dollars because the service is still the same and if I order a $75 meal the service is still the same you're not suddenly entitled to $10 tip. Yeah sometimes I leave three or four dollars no matter what the bill is whether I order coffee and a bagel delivered or more expensive meal. The percentage of the bill thing is really what bothers me bc it feels like extortion and a lot of people don't go out as much as they want to bc they know it's a rip off and don't want to throw away $ on a percentage tip but feel too uncomfortable to confront the service people about it because it's too engrained into them that they are entitled to the money. So yeah I am upset with the service people and the system because it's stopping people from going out even rich people don't write exactly cheap it's just they don't want to be ripped off and you guys always have your hand out for more and more money instead of just looking at the service you provide regardless of the price of the bill.



Demon said:


> I'm embarrassed for you with the amount of lying you've done because you can't put together an actual argument. Let's review what you actually have said. All you're doing is name calling now and responding with more of the "nu uhs" that you've been doing this entire time.
> 
> You actually put a screen shot of the results of the study in a post, and it didn't favor you at all. You actually screen shotted the conclusion of the study that said there is a weak correlation between tipping & the quality of service.
> 
> ...


Thank you and thank you! I'm not asking the drivers to ever do anything extra for free but I hate the fact you have to leave some big tip before you even get the service, half the time things are missing from my order or the delivery person is really slow I want to make sure everything is right before I leave a tip. I think it's in my right as a customer to do that but people like him are extorting extra money out of customers before they even receive the service which is wrong. They don't want to be judged by their work, they want extra money simply for the fact they can extort it with their line of work because the tipping system sucks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Two dollars is a tip and when you add it to the delivery charge and paying a good amount of my food delivered about $7 so if you don't get that full amount take it up with Uber
> 
> Saying one should tip more on expensive meals which is your quote is saying that you feel entitled to a portion of their bill even though it's nothing to do with your service so yes you do feel entitled. If I order some coffee and a bagel I don't say oh it's only $10 so I'll just have a dollar I still tipped two dollars because the service is still the same and if I order a $75 meal the service is still the same you're not suddenly entitled to $10 tip. Yeah sometimes I leave three or four dollars no matter what the bill is whether I order coffee and a bagel delivered or more expensive meal. The percentage of the bill thing is really what bothers me bc it feels like extortion and a lot of people don't go out as much as they want to bc they know it's a rip off and don't want to throw away $ on a percentage tip but feel too uncomfortable to confront the service people about it because it's too engrained into them that they are entitled to the money. So yeah I am upset with the service people and the system because it's stopping people from going out even rich people don't write exactly cheap it's just they don't want to be ripped off and you guys always have your hand out for more and more money instead of just looking at the service you provide regardless of the price of the bill.


Holy shit your rambling is hard to read. Punctuation and paragraphs please.

I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm not trying to educate you. I know you're not looking be persuaded or educated.
You know damn well the driver doesnt get those fees, you know damn well the driver relies on tips for income. You are obviously okay taking advantage of these people, you actually seem to enjoy it. Your constant putting down of people makes me think you're compensating for something.

Really, I hope you get some help and work those issues out. You'll feel better. Have a good life


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Holy shit your ramping is hard to read. Punctuation and paragraphs please.
> 
> I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm not trying to educate you. I know you're not looking be persuaded or educated.
> You know damn well the driver doesnt get those fees, you know damn well the driver relies on tips for income. You are obviously okay taking advantage of these people, you actually seem to enjoy it. Your constant putting down of people makes me think you're compensating for something.
> ...


My life is actually great because I'm not an Uber driver lol and I'm not taking advantage of anyone because I tip. You're just not happy with the amount because again you feel entitled to a percentage of the bill and you're not, maybe you're the one who needs to be educated!

I think @Demon went to show how you cancel if you see no tip even though it is customary to tip after you receive a service


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> half the time things are missing from my order


bs. If true, you would have stopped food deliveries. Or you use it as a scam to get 'free' food. Hum.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> You're just not happy with the amount because again you feel entitled to a percentage of the bill and you're not, maybe you're the one who needs to be educated!


Again, I don't deliver food. Never have, and do not anticipate ever doing it. I have thought about doing a delivery or two just to see what's involved, but i doubt I ever will.

I'll compare resumes anytime you want, let know when, we'll post them here and let people comment on whose is more impressive.

I accept the jobs that are the most financially rewarding . Why shouldn't I? That does not make me entitled, it makes me selective.

If 3 people offer you work, all requiring roughly the same amount of time and effort on your part, nothing substantially different in the jobs. Two offers pay $X.XX and one offer is 2.5×$X.XX which would you choose? 2.5×$X.XX right? 
That's all I'm doing. Hardly entitlement.

I do feel it my responsibility to compensate the person(s) who performs a service for me. If I did not, I would feel like I took advantage of them. I'd be embarrassed and ashamed. If I did it repeatedly and on purpose, that would make me a shitty person. I think you are a shitty person. I think this based on how you talk about people. I think you know the delivery guy deserves more and you post here about your tipping habits just as a way to make yourself feel empowered or important or something.

Again. I sincerely hope you work out your issues with a professional.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> bs. If true, you would have stopped food deliveries. Or you use it as a scam to get 'free' food. Hum.


No, usually they're missing a side or something small but still something I paid for which is disappointing.



Boca Ratman said:


> Again, I don't deliver food. Never have, and do not anticipate ever doing it. I have thought about doing a delivery or two just to see what's involved, but i doubt I ever will.
> 
> I'll compare resumes anytime you want, let know when, we'll post them here and let people comment on whose is more impressive.
> 
> ...


Okay, tell me your resume? What are you doing now for work?

the whole point of a TIP is to get it AFTER the job is completed but you feel like you deserve it BEFORE any work has been done. Mostly everyone else gets their check two weeks after the work has been done but you want some fat tip for nothing up front.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

I can't believe this goes on and on. No one is forcing you to do anything. Order with no tip up front and tip afterwards if you want. The poster in this thread won't pick it up, but he isn't in your area and it's irrelevant. I tip upfront because that is the system. If the driver does something awful or whatever, I could change it. That hasn't happened so far, so it works out the same to me. They get the tip I intend for the service. If they do something over and above, I can raise it. One guy showed up in no shirt. LOL. If that made me mad, I could have removed the tip. But it was late at night, he probably was expecting 'leave at door' but I meet them at the gate. I noticed he had my food on the floorboard to keep it away from the a/c vents. The important part of his job. He went straight to the restaurant and straight to me, so his tip stayed.

The system is already 'backwards' in the sense that in a restaurant, you don't pay for _anything_ until the end. Obviously that doesn't work with delivery. You pay for everything delivered before the delivery whether that is shipping or via courier. It therefore makes sense that the tip goes in first too, since that is when payment is set up.

There is no service that doesn't allow the tip to be adjusted after, so the option to not tip or leave a lesser tip for sub par service is still there.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I can't believe this goes on and on. No one is forcing you to do anything. Order with no tip up front and tip afterwards if you want. The poster in this thread won't pick it up, but he isn't in your area and it's irrelevant. I tip upfront because that is the system. If the driver does something awful or whatever, I could change it. That hasn't happened so far, so it works out the same to me. They get the tip I intend for the service. If they do something over and above, I can raise it. One guy showed up in no shirt. LOL. If that made me mad, I could have removed the tip. But it was late at night, he probably was expecting 'leave at door' but I meet them at the gate. I noticed he had my food on the floorboard to keep it away from the a/c vents. The important part of his job. He went straight to the restaurant and straight to me, so his tip stayed.
> 
> The system is already 'backwards' in the sense that in a restaurant, you don't pay for _anything_ until the end. Obviously that doesn't work with delivery. You pay for everything delivered before the delivery whether that is shipping or via courier. It therefore makes sense that the tip goes in first too, since that is when payment is set up.
> 
> There is no service that doesn't allow the tip to be adjusted after, so the option to not tip or leave a lesser tip for sub par service is still there.


Great so can I leave a $10 tip and then change it to three dollars after I get the meal so this loser won't cancel? If he wants to play games then so can I


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Great so can I leave a $10 tip and then change it to three dollars after I get the meal so this loser won't cancel? If he wants to play games then so can I


This poster isn't going to be delivering to you. My point went entirely over your head, it seems. This is not a restaurant where you can pay your bill at the end. Delivery services are pay up front, and so is the tip, Just put in what your tip will be for the service you expect and if they do a bad job, then yeah change it accordingly.

That is what I do and I've only changed one tip in a downward direction. I have upped them if the driver got stuck in a long line and didn't jump ship, or did something extra or whatever.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Floofy said:


> This poster isn't going to be delivering to you. My point went entirely over your head, it seems. This is not a restaurant where you can pay your bill at the end. Delivery services are pay up front, and so is the tip, Just put in what your tip will be for the service you expect and if they do a bad job, then yeah change it accordingly.
> 
> That is what I do and I've only changed one tip in a downward direction. I have upped them if the driver got stuck in a long line and didn't jump ship, or did something extra or whatever.


It hasn't gone over my head...I'm asking a question. I'm surmising the fact that this person probably isn't the only delivery person that would do that so can I just leave a $10 tip and then change it to a three dollar tip because these drivers honestly think they should be getting 20% of my bill every single time I order which is not gonna happen


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> It hasn't gone over my head...I'm asking a question. I'm surmising the fact that this person probably isn't the only delivery person that would do that so can I just leave a $10 tip and then change it to a three dollar tip because these drivers honestly think they should be getting 20% of my bill every single time I order which is not gonna happen


I haven't seen anyone say that. I've seen time taken and mileage in posts about what people want to be tipped.

Regardless taking it out on your area drivers doesn't make any sense. Tip what you think is fair at the start for the service you expect, simple.



DriversAreMean said:


> It hasn't gone over my head...I'm asking a question. I'm surmising the fact that this person probably isn't the only delivery person that would do that so can I just leave a $10 tip and then change it to a three dollar tip because these drivers honestly think they should be getting 20% of my bill every single time I order which is not gonna happen


No one is stopping you from being a total shit, you can certainly do that. Just like you could lie to a contractor to do work in your home about what you will pay and then stiff them.

If that is who you want to be. /shrug


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> the whole point of a TIP is to get it AFTER the job is completed but you feel like you deserve it BEFORE any work has been done. Mostly everyone else gets their check two weeks after the work has been done but you want some fat tip for nothing up front.





DriversAreMean said:


> It hasn't gone over my head..


It did go over your head or you're intentionally being obtuse.

I do not expect tip, period.
Would I like them on every trip? Yes, I would. I'd also like a helicopter, a jet and a vacation home in Aspen. So what?

As a consumer, I wouldn't tip prior to receiving delivery, that is just foolish. I don't know why anyone would. However, if information is available to me, I'd be foolish to not use it in making a business decision. I never ask, expect, or even hint for someone to tip me upfront. I don't know where you got that from, I suspect you made it up because I called you a shitty person.

Some people just don't tip. Whether there are unhappy with me or are among the X% of people who just don't tip drivers, I can't say. If I give repeated rides to someone and they do not tip me, AND the ride consumed X amount of time AND their regular trip is under $X.xx, they are of no benefit to me. I try to avoid rides that I know will not benefit me.
Its not personal, its not entitlement, its a business decision.

I'd happily take one long ride that ended close to my office when I needed to go there with no tip. Why? Because it would benifit me. 
I make decisions on what jobs to accept based on whether I believe it will benifit me.

What is so hard to understand about that?



DriversAreMean said:


> I'm surmising the fact that this person probably isn't the only delivery person that would do that


I've said repeatedly I've never done a delivery. I don't plan on doing deliveries, at some point I may do one or two just to see how it works, I'm curious but I have no interest in doing food delivery.

I don"t understand why you would use services, continually
that stress you out so much, makes you feel like a victim, makes you so unhappy, and involves people you can't stand. That is just dumb.



DriversAreMean said:


> I just leave a $10 tip and then change it to a three dollar tip because these drivers honestly think they should be getting 20% of my bill every single time I order which is not gonna happen


Lol. I think even you can see how that's wrong.

You're so hung up on the % thing. I even told you I agree to an extent.

How much money would it take for you to drove to a restuarant, wait for the food, make sure everything is there. Carefully carry it out to your car. Secure it in you car so the salad dressing doesn't topple over and leak, making sure the food doesn't shift in the container. Then drive extra careful for the same reasons. Then deliver it to someone's house? Would you do it for 2 dollars? What is the price for you, how much?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I haven't seen anyone say that. I've seen time taken and mileage in posts about what people want to be tipped.
> 
> Regardless taking it out on your area drivers doesn't make any sense. Tip what you think is fair at the start for the service you expect, simple.
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna do it but people should do it to the guy who cancels orders if they don't tip right away I'm leaving three dollars no matter what the price of my meal is, that's my tip


Boca Ratman said:


> It did go over your head or you're intentionally being obtuse.
> 
> I do not expect tip, period.
> Would I like them on every trip? Yes, I would. I'd also like a helicopter, a jet and a vacation home in Aspen. So what?
> ...


So now you're denying that you said you cancel Uber eats if it doesn't show a tip? Because that's what you wrote and you said you get the same request twice meaning no one else wilSo now you're denying that you said you cancel Uber eats if it doesn't show a tip? Because that's what you wrote and you said you get the same request twice meaning no one else is working to accept the request and you deny it, meaning you're forcing customer's to tip before they receive their food which you just said you know is wrong.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, because I just dont like you. You brag about taking advantage of people. You think its cute and funny that you get people to bring you food and you can get away with not tipping or tipping two.dollars. you are trash.


This is really all that needs to be said here.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

mch said:


> This is really all that needs to be said here.


No, you guys take advantage of customers. You scheme and plot which includes cancelling on customers to collect the five dollar fee as well as other machinations to extort additional money. That's why I think drivers are scum.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> No, you guys take advantage of customers. You scheme and plot which includes cancelling on customers to collect the five dollar fee as well as other machinations to extort additional money. That's why I think drivers are scum.


Then why the **** are you here?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm not gonna do it but people should do it to the guy who cancels orders if they don't tip right away I'm leaving three dollars no matter what the price of my meal is, that's my tip
> 
> So now you're denying that you said you cancel Uber eats if it doesn't show a tip? Because that's what you wrote and you said you get the same request twice meaning no one else wilSo now you're denying that you said you cancel Uber eats if it doesn't show a tip? Because that's what you wrote and you said you get the same request twice meaning no one else is working to accept the request and you deny it, meaning you're forcing customer's to tip before they receive their food which you just said you know is wrong.


Yes, I am denying saying that.

I'll give 1000 dollars if you can prove that I said i cancel uber eats orders if they don't tip.

You're close, you have some of the words correct but the words you have wrong change the meaning significantly.

I can have my 6 year old read you my post if you're having trouble with reading.

I said, I have never accepted an eats order that did not show a tip.

I said, I avoid giving RIDES, to certain people who i know do not tip. (I don't recall if I explained that these rides are also short and time consuming in my original statement )

I do cancel rides if I realize that it is someone who I gave multiple rides to and they are unprofitable.



DriversAreMean said:


> Because that's what you wrote and you said you get the same request twice meaning no one else is working to accept the request and you deny it,


Yes, because I refuse to work to break even or lose money. 25 minutes of my time for $3.27 is a loss. I will not do it. I am entitled to set my own worth.
Im not forcing anytning, these people have no idea why I cancel or dont accept their trip. Quite frankly, I wish they did know, it would lead to higher rates and more tips.

Do you really think i should be forced to take jobs where i lose money?

I also cancel rides on people who stink of body odor or people who are too intoxicated to communicate.



DriversAreMean said:


> No, you guys take advantage of customers. You scheme and plot which includes cancelling on customers to collect the five dollar fee as well as other machinations to extort additional money. That's why I think drivers are scum.


Some drivers do in fact scam people for cancel fees. I do believe this is wrong. More often than though, is user error, lack of communication from the user, a mapping issue or simply someone disrespecting our time and not being ready. Non of which us the drivers fault, the driver deserves to be compensated in these situations.

You know the delivery driver expects to make money in tips. You know that they are being paid slightly above their vehicle operating costs. You know it is customary to tip food delivery people. You wouldn't deliver food for 2 dollars. You are knowingly taking advantage of people. In my book this makes you the scum.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> No, usually they're missing a side or something small but still something I paid for which is disappointing.


more often than not? I still call bs. If it was THAT often you would stop using that particular service. Well, a reasonable person would.

Consider your purpose here.



DriversAreMean said:


> That's why I think drivers are scum.


**** your bs issues were with food delivery? Now you include RS drivers as well?

Can you explain to me why you would use either service since you seem to be full time upset.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Clinical studies have shown tipping does not improve service.


"Clinical studies" are for medicine, troll, not rideshare.



Demon said:


> Tipping doesn't improve service.





Demon said:


> a study that shows tipping does not improve service.





Demon said:


> Studies show that tipping does not improve service.


So you say a couple of times above there's no relation between tip & quality of svc.



Demon said:


> the conclusion of the study that said there is a weak correlation between tipping & the quality of service.


Now you say there's a weak one but that says there is 1 just the same. So which 1 is it, troll? There is or there ain't? Looks like trollboy contradicted himself. YOU LOSE, trollyboy. Not sorry.



DriversAreMean said:


> Great so can I leave a $10 tip and then change it to three dollars after I get the meal so this loser won't cancel? If he wants to play games then so can I


On some apps you can & you can even take away the whole thing. Just hope that driver don't deliver to you no more or he ain't the only 1 in the area next time you order.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Now you say there's a weak one but that says there is 1 just the same. So which 1 is it, troll? There is or there ain't? Looks like trollboy contradicted himself. YOU LOSE, trollyboy. Not sorry.


Lol

The link this dummy posted was an article. The article referenced a survey. It said half of servers surveyed said they gave better service at the prospect of a good tip, conclusion was, "tipping probably leads to better service"

The part about a weak link wasn't even pertinent, it was whether excellent service leads to improved tips.

There was another where 40% or something admitted to giving substandard service if they believed there was going to be no or a poor tip.

This bone head no only posted information to prove himself wrong, and then claims the article claims different.

He just makes shit up. Don't waste your time


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> He just makes shit up.


You expect any diff. from a troll?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Part of me thinks he actually believes the crap he says. He's been spouting off for years


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> "Clinical studies" are for medicine, troll, not rideshare.
> 
> So you say a couple of times above there's no relation between tip & quality of svc.
> 
> ...


Let's be clear, I'm not saying that tipping doesn't lead to better service. I'm pointing out to you that several studies conclusively prove that tipping does not lead to better service, and cited a study showing that. In retort, all you could muster was name calling. I'll ask what I've asked everyone else who doesn't understand tipping the same question, do you have anything at all to show that tipping does lead to better service?



Boca Ratman said:


> Lol
> 
> The link this dummy posted was an article. The article referenced a survey. It said half of servers surveyed said they gave better service at the prospect of a good tip, conclusion was, "tipping probably leads to better service"
> 
> ...


LOL. More name calling and no real response. Again, do you have anything at all to show that tipping leads to better service? I've been waiting well over a week and you've come up with nothing. You even posted the part of the article that proved you wrong.
Troll on my good man.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You expect any diff. from a troll?


I don't the board is full of trolls who don't understand tipping or money.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Let's be clear, I'm not saying that tipping doesn't lead to better service. I'm pointing out to you that several studies conclusively prove that tipping does not lead to better service, and cited a study showing that.


What's clear, troll, is you said one thing then contradict yourself right after it. Then you add some babble about a supposed study that you denied said anything like what you said it said. Just another troll maneuver.



Demon said:


> In retort, all you could muster was name calling.


Truth hurt, troll?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

don't feed the troll.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> What's clear, troll, is you said one thing then contradict yourself right after it. Then you add some babble about a supposed study that you denied said anything like what you said it said. Just another troll maneuver.
> 
> Truth hurt, troll?


The truth hurt you. A hit dog will always holler and you're hollering. A showed a study that backed up exactly what I said it did. I'll ask a 2nd time, do you have anything at all to contradict several studies showing that tipping doesn't improve service?

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Let's be clear, I'm not saying that tipping doesn't lead to better service


Yes you did.


Demon said:


> tipping does nothing.





Demon said:


> No, they don't. Tipping doesn't improve





Demon said:


> I'm pointing out to you that several studies conclusively prove that tipping does not lead to better service, and cited a study showing that.


The link you posted cleary says the opposite, that tipping does infact leads to better service










0 for 2



Demon said:


> Again, do you have anything at all to show that tipping leads to better service?


Yeah, in the link you posted


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> The truth hurt you.


So you tell people how to feel & what to think? You're saying things you don't got nothing to base 'em on. You ain't told no truth, too.



Demon said:


> you're hollering.


Hollering? Show me the caps lock, troll. Oh, wait, you can't show nobody no caps lock. Wrong again, troll.



Demon said:


> A showed a study that backed up exactly what I said it did.


& you contradicted yourself a couple of times. You get your act straight before you start asking no questions.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> The link you posted cleary says the opposite, that tipping does infact leads to better service
> 
> ...


This really hasn't been your thread, has it?
Again, I've pointed out quite a few times that there are several studies conclusively showing that tipping does not improve service. 
You didn't read what you actually posted form the article Servers BELIEVE that tipping is related to service but the survey shows that it isn't. It literally says that in what you posted.Just like 25% of people believe the Sun revolves around the Earth, but that doesn't mean it does. Keeping in mind, this isn't the only study that shows that tipping does not lead to better service.

You keep embarrassing yourself by suggesting otherwise and don't have a shred of proof to back up. Do you have anything after a week of looking that shows that tipping leads to better service?

Looking forward to another one of your replies.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> So you tell people how to feel & what to think? You're saying things you don't got nothing to base 'em on. You ain't told no truth, too.
> 
> Hollering? Show me the caps lock, troll. Oh, wait, you can't show nobody no caps lock. Wrong again, troll.
> 
> & you contradicted yourself a couple of times. You get your act straight before you start asking no questions.


Except that I haven't contradicted myself at all. I've literally showed a study that shows tipping does not lead to better service, and that's far from the only study showing that. 
You've done nothing but troll and have shown nothing. Do you have any proof at all that shows anything different from what multiple studies have concluded? You don't & your feelings are hurt about it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Again, I've pointed out quite a few times that there are several studies conclusively showing that tipping does not improve service.


No, you've claimed there are several but have failed to post even one. You posted an article from consumer reports.



Demon said:


> Servers BELIEVE that tipping is related to service but the survey shows that it isn't.











If 50% of servers believe excellent service leads to better tips, some of those servers will therefore provide a better service. Its not rocket science here.

Its no secret people are motivated by money, especially when it comes to employment. If the employee believes they will make more money by being extra attentive.

You keep claiming there are studies, yet you've failed to provide a link to even one.

I'm tired of this, until you post a link to an actual study, I'm done.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Except that I haven't contradicted myself at all.


Except you have & you've been shown where you have & no amount of your trolling's gonna get you outta it. Tough luck for you, troll.



Demon said:


> You've done nothing but troll and have shown nothing.


Me & a couple of others have shown you up to be the troll you are.



Demon said:


> your feelings are hurt about it.


There you go telling people how they think again, troll. The only 1 here butthurt is you for being shown up as a useless troll.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> You've done nothing but troll


&#128518; &#129315; &#128514;

I've proven youve lied and made things up several times. Others have called you out on your lies, and I'm the troll. Holy shit man.

I'm still waiting for you to explain how I'm forcing people to tip by not accepting their requests. &#128518; &#129315;

Delusional



Demon said:


> I'm pointing out to you that several studies conclusively prove that tipping does not lead to better service












The author of the article you claim is a study believes different, where are the other studies? Ya know, the ones that "conclusively prove" your argument.



Demon said:


> Except that I haven't contradicted myself at all.


Oh really? 


Demon said:


> No, they don't. Tipping doesn't improve service





Demon said:


> Let's be clear, I'm not saying that tipping doesn't lead to better service.












Hmm.

Not only do you contradict yourself, you misquote and/or lie.



Demon said:


> You actually put a screen shot of the results of the study in a post, and it didn't favor you at all. You actually screen shotted the conclusion of the study that said there is a weak correlation between tipping & the quality of service.












I guess it could just be that your reading compression is sub par because you are close. Quality of service has little affect on tip size.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

IDK how tipping improves service this way. But maybe it does. I had a really good runner the other night. Perfect communication, fast, etc. Probably would not be seeking to be so on point if not for tips. And I did tip extra. I realized later that mostly the speed was due to no line at the place, which was just lucky for him. Ironically when the line is long I feel I need to tip extra for them waiting, since they could just cancel. This way is a bit confusing on the tipping.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> No, you've claimed there are several but have failed to post even one. You posted an article from consumer reports.
> 
> View attachment 505046
> 
> ...


The study you keep posting concludes that waiters do not in fact provide better service. Still waiting on you to provide any proof whatsoever to back up your claim.



Boca Ratman said:


> &#128518; &#129315; &#128514;
> 
> I've proven youve lied and made things up several times. Others have called you out on your lies, and I'm the troll. Holy shit man.
> 
> ...


Yes. When you've proven yourself wrong & have shown nothing to back up your claim, you're trolling. You're just here calling people names and not adding anything to the conversation.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> The study you keep posting concludes that waiters do not in fact provide better service. Still waiting on you to provide any proof whatsoever to back up your claim.


Lol. Okay. I simply can't go on anymore. You seem to speak another language.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Except you have & you've been shown where you have & no amount of your trolling's gonna get you outta it. Tough luck for you, troll.
> 
> Me & a couple of others have shown you up to be the troll you are.
> 
> There you go telling people how they think again, troll. The only 1 here butthurt is you for being shown up as a useless troll.


Except that you haven't. You and others have posted nothing to contradict the numerous studies that exist that show tipping does not lead to better service. I've given links, you haven't. Do you have anything at all to back up your claim? If you don't you;'re just trolling.



Boca Ratman said:


> Lol. Okay. I simply can't go on anymore. You seem to speak another language.


You didn't go on at all. You made a claim, got proven wrong, and the language I'm speaking is facts.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> . You and others have posted nothing to contradict the numerous studies that exist that show tipping does not lead to better service.


They have been posted.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

around and around and around we go.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> around and around and around we go.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Demon said:


> No, they don't. Tipping doesn't improve service.


Demon, you're approaching these studies in isolation. In the context of a single visit, tipping can't improve service; as you've pointed out, service is over-but you're overlooking greater context. Tipping can very likely improve service on future visits. This is just very hard to test faithfully. Determining correlation would be clumsy, but possible. Determining causality through an experiment would be next to impossible. People tend to pick little details of studies to support their points, but they also tend to ignore details that contradict their assertions, which makes one a non-scientist. Be a better scientist, please.

Anecdotally, there are regular delivery customers, some of which I deliver to nearly every day, for better or worse. Some tip, some don't. For which do you think I'm likely to go out of my way, and for which do you think I'd recommend calling support for any issues? Whom do you think gets better communication? Along a continuum, tipping can definitely lead to better service.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Demon, you're approaching these studies in isolation. In the context of a single visit, tipping can't improve service; as you've pointed out, service is over-but you're overlooking greater context. Tipping can very likely improve service on future visits. This is just very hard to test faithfully. Determining correlation would be clumsy, but possible. Determining causality through an experiment would be next to impossible. People tend to pick little details of studies to support their points, but they also tend to ignore details that contradict their assertions, which makes one a non-scientist. Be a better scientist, please.
> 
> Anecdotally, there are regular delivery customers, some of which I deliver to nearly every day, for better or worse. Some tip, some don't. For which do you think I'm likely to go out of my way, and for which do you think I'd recommend calling support for any issues? Whom do you think gets better communication? Along a continuum, tipping can definitely lead to better service.


Do you have any proof at all that shows that & contradicts the numerous studies done that show tipping does not improve service?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Proof is not something that falls under the realm of science.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Proof is not something that falls under the realm of science.


So just to confirm, you have no proof to back up your claim, correct?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Demon said:


> So just to confirm, you have no proof to back up your claim, correct?


Do you?
Demon, you're either willfully stupid or forgivably ignorant. My guess is the former. The studies you're so gleefully misquoting can provide supporting evidence of a single idea, not proof of anything. Go back to school. Try something after K-12, please.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I just wonder if the troll did the restaurant test yet?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Do you?
> Demon, you're either willfully stupid or forgivably ignorant. My guess is the former. The studies you're so gleefully misquoting can provide supporting evidence of a single idea, not proof of anything. Go back to school. Try something after K-12, please.


The article he posted a link to states tipping probably leads to better service and poor or not tipping lead to substandard service. He says that this proves his point.

Its like arguing with a toddler.

Ask him where these studies are he keeps referring to.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Except that you haven't.


Except they have, troll.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Demon said:


> This really hasn't been your thread, has it?
> Again, I've pointed out quite a few times that there are several studies conclusively showing that tipping does not improve service.


I can personally swear this to be fact: that every time I have tipped someone properly prior to receiving service, I have received exceptional service from them.

The only caveat to this is: they must be aware that they received a proper tip, unconditionally.


----------

